# What apps do you have installed on your Mac?



## Porce (Nov 19, 2005)

Address Book
Adium
Adobe Reader 7.0
AlcatelDiagnostics
AppleScript Utility
AppleWorks 6
Art Directors Toolkit
Audacity
Automator
Calculator
Camino
Chess
Cyberduck
Dashboard
Dictionary
DivX 5.2.1
DVD Capture
DVD Player
EasyWMA 2.2.1
ffmpegX
Firefox
Font Book
GraphicConverter
Handbrake
HP Image Print
HP Image Zone
HP Instant Share
iChat
Image Capture
iMovie HD
Internet Connect
Internet Explorer
iPhoto
iSync
iTunes
MacSolitaire
MacTheRipper
Mail
MarbleBlast Gold
Microsoft Messenger
Microsoft Excel
Microsoft PowerPoint
Microsoft Word
Nanosaur 2
OmniGraffle
OmniOutliner
Opera
Pac the Man 2
Preview
QuickBooks NUE 6
Quicken 2005
QuickTime Player [Pro]
Readiris 9.0
RealPlayer
Safari
Seashore
Sherlock
Skype
Stickies
StuffIt Standard 7.3
StuffIt Standard 9.0
SubEthaEdit
System Preferences
Taco HTML Edit
TeamSpeex
TextEdit
Tomato Torrent
Utilities
VLC
WhatSize
Windows Media Player
Zinio Delivery Manager
Zinio Reader

The absence of iCal isn't a mistake, I deleted that by accident...


----------



## Cat (Nov 20, 2005)

3ivx, AMSVisualizer.app, AbiWord.app, Address Book.app, Adobe Reader 6.0, Amaya.app, AppleScript, Aqua Data Studio.app, AquaScribus.app, Art Directors Toolkit 4, Automator.app, BBEdit Lite 6.1, Backup.app, Belastingdienst 2004, BibDesk.app, BitTorrent.app, Blapp.app, Bochs-2.1.1, Bonjour Browser.app, CVL.app, Calculator.app, Camino.app, Carbon Copy Cloner.app, Chess.app, Chmox.app, Citrix ICA Client, CocoaBooklet.app, CocoaJT.app, CocoaMySQL.app, Combine PDFs, Cunning Fox.app, Cyberduck.app, D-Vision 3.app, DTV.app, DVD Player.app, DVDPlayer46.zip, Darwine, DarwinePPC20040820DP.pkg, Dashboard.app, Delocalizer 1.1, Dent du Midi.app, Devon, DiVA.app, Dictionary.app, Diff'nPatch.app, DigiTools.app, Disk Inventory X.app, Drop2DV, DropDV.app, EasyFind.app, Effects, Equation Service.app, Explicit.app, Extractor, Factbook.app, Fetch Art.pkg, Filegazer.app, Fink, FinkCommander.app, Firefox.app, Font Book.app, Freefall.app, Front Row Runner.app, Front Row.app, GCam, GIMPshop.app, GLplayer, Games, GarageBand.app, GrabCam, GraphicConverter, HandBrake.app, Hewlett-Packard.zip, HtmlTidy.app, Image Capture.app, Image Tricks.app, Installers, Internet Connect.app, Internet Explorer.app, JES Video Cleaner log, JES Video Cleaner.app, LiveQuartz.app, Locator 0.7.3, LyX, MPlayer OS X 2.app, MUMenu.app, MacFilmGimp.app, MacSniffer.app, MacStumbler.app, MacTheRipper Manual.pdf, MacTheRipper.app, MacTidy Carbon, Mac_OS_X_Freemind-0_8_0, Mail.app, MakeDocDD.app, Microsoft AutoUpdate.app, Microsoft Office 2004, MidiKeys.app, Minuteur4_En, MoinX.app, Monolingual.app, MorphX.app, MyMind.app, MySQL Administrator.app, Name that iTune!.app, NetNewsWire Lite.app, NmapFE Launcher.app, OSXplanet.app, OmniDictionary.app, OmniDiskSweeper.app, OmniGraffle.app, OmniOutliner.app, Onlife.app, OpenBase, OpenShiiva.app, Opera.app, PDFKey Pro.app, PDFLab.app, PDFpen.app, Pacifist, Palm Reader, PeekIt.app, Pester.app, Photo Booth.app, PianistEnvy X, PowerController1.2, Preferential Treatment.app, Preview.app, PsyncX.app, Qemu, QemuX.app, QuickTime Broadcaster.app, QuickTime Player.app, Quicksilver.app, R-Name.app, RaPaCiousTranslator.app, Readiris 7.0, RealPlayer.app, Remote Desktop Connection, Rendezvous Browser.app, SBOX, SMB Browser.app, SSH Agent.app, Safari.app, Sciral Consistency.app, SelfService.app, Sherlock.app, Shiira.app, SimpleChord, SimpleWget.app, Stickies.app, StickyBrain, StuffIt Standard 9.0, Sunbird.app, SunriseBrowser.app, System Preferences.app, TeXShop.app, Teletekst Browser, TestXSLT 3.0, TextEdit.app, TextLightning.app, TextWrangler.app, Tofu.app, Trapeze.app, Unreal Tournament 2004.app, Utilities, VLC.app, Virex 7, WebKit+SVG.app, WhatSize.app, Widgets, Windows Media Player, WordLookup.app, WorkPace.app, X Resource Graph.app, XDarwin.app, XML Nanny.app, Xbench 1.1.2 Baseline Results.xbench, Xbench.app, Xgrid, Xgrid.app, YourSQL.app, ffmpegX.app, iCal.app, iChat.app, iCursor.app, iMovie HD.app, iPhoto.app, iStumbler.app, iSync.app, iTextile.app, iTunes.app, maintain.app, pdfwebX.app, pearLyrics.app, rtf2latex2eMac-1.0fc1.src, xchm.app.

... and then some more in some subdirs.

Brought to you by the powers of ls > apps.txt ... Fun!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 20, 2005)

In addition to those which are by default installed in 10.4 Server:
- Camino
- Adobe Photoshop CS
- GoLive
- Deimos Rising
- Devon Agent
- Desktop Manager
- Firefox
- iMovie HD
- iPhoto
- iTunes
- iWork .. Pages only
- NeoOfficeJ
- Notes
- Shiira
- Skype
- SubethaEdit
- StreamRipperX
- VLC
- WoW
- XJournal

and some work applications, and developer tools

iMac G5 has also Final Cut Express and Logic Express, on some mac installed also Livetype and Soundtrack ...


----------



## symphonix (Nov 26, 2005)

*Applications:*


```
3ivx                                    MPlayer.app
Acquisition.app                         MT-NewsWatcher.app
Acrobat 6.0 Professional                Macromedia
Address Book.app                        Mail.app
Adobe GoLive CS                         Marine Aquarium 2.0.app
Adobe Illustrator CS                    Mencoder OS X.app
Adobe InDesign CS                       Meteorologist.app
Adobe Photoshop CS                      Microsoft Messenger.app
Adobe Version Cue                       Microsoft Office X
Amazing Slow Downer                     MidiKeys.app
AppleScript                             Motorola-Media-Manager
AppleWorks (International English)      Mozilla.app
Applications                            PhoneAgent 1.1.2
ArtRage.app                             Poisoned.app
Automator.app                           Popcorn.app
Azureus.app                             Preview.app
BitTorrent.app                          Quake3
BlueJ                                   QuickTime Player.app
BluePhoneMenu                        RAR Expander.app
Burnz.app                               RBrowserLite.app
CADintosh                               RealPlayer.app
Calculator.app                          Remote Desktop Connection
Chess.app                               Romeo.app
Chicken of the VNC.app                  Roxio Toast 6 Titanium
Corel Painter IX                        Safari.app
DVD                                     Sherlock.app
DVD Player OLD.app                      Smultron.app
DVD Player.app                          Snak
Dashboard.app                           Snapz Pro X
Dent du Midi.app                        SoundConverter.app
DiVA.app                                Stickies.app
Dictionary.app                          StuffIt
DivX 5.1.1                              SubEthaEdit.app
DivX Doctor II                          System Preferences.app
EasyWMA.app                             Tablet.localized
Ericsson Client.app                     TextEdit.app
Fire.app                                TinkerTool.app
Firefox.app                             Tofu.app
Font Book.app                           Utilities
GarageBand.app                          VLC.app
GiftBoX.app                             VNCThing
Gimp.app                                Virtual PC.app
GraphicConverter US                     Windows Media Player
Graphing Calculator.app                 World Book 2004 folder
HexEditor.app                           audacity-macosx-1.2.3
                                        disclabel.app
Iconographer X 2.4                      iCal.app
Image Capture.app                       iChat.app
Installers                              iDVD.app
Intaglio.app                            iGetMovies.app
Internet Connect.app                    iMovie.app
Internet Explorer.app                   iPhoto.app
Lexmark 2200 Series Center.app          iSync.app
LimeWire                                iTunes.app
                                             iWork
Lotus Notes                             opera 6.0
```

*Games:*


```
Airburst Extreme
Army Operations
Big Bang Chess
Chess
Cro-Mag Rally
Deimos Rising
Doomsday
Freecell
Freedom Force
Incoming
Kitty Spangles Solitaire
Maelstrom alias
MarbleBlast Gold
Nanosaur 2
No one lives forever
Pac the Man 2
PopCap Games
Quake I
Quake II
Quake3
Quinn (Tetris)
Rock Star
Solitaire XL
SpyHunter
Star Trek Voyager -- Elite Force
Super MahJong
SuperBrain
Tomb Raider Chronicles
Tux Paint
Unreal Tournament
Unreal Tournament 2004 Demo
Warcraft III
WingNuts
Zoo Tycoon
glTron
```

Yes, I know I'm out of date, but when do I get time to play games?


----------

